# Metal cupboard/locker



## Stantheman (Oct 28, 2009)

No room in the house so I need to store my tools etc underneath the carport but would like them to be somewhat secure. Intend to use a large *metal *cupboard/ locker. Can anyone tell me where I might be able to purchase the same in the Chapala/Ajijic area?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You might find it easier to sketch what you want and have a local ironworker weld it up for you. Otherwise, you would probably have to go to Home Depot, or some such place in Guadalajara for a cheap tin model, if they even have them in this era of 'plastic everything'.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I've seen metal lockers (red, vertical, three compartments, padlockable) at Soriana and City Club. If you have those stores in your location, they're a place to start.


----------



## Stantheman (Oct 28, 2009)

makaloco said:


> I've seen metal lockers (red, vertical, three compartments, padlockable) at Soriana and City Club. If you have those stores in your location, they're a place to start.


Thanks for the info, I'll check it out at Soriana's in Chapala.


----------



## Stantheman (Oct 28, 2009)

Stantheman said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll check it out at Soriana's in Chapala.


Nothing at Soriana's in Chapala - if anybody spots anywhere else please let me know. Ta


----------

